# Jeff's Sauce (Too "ketchupy")



## mattcesq (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi all,

  So I bought Jeff's rub and sauce recipes and used them a few times each.  Each time I made the sauce, ketchup was the most prominent smell and flavor.  I'm making the sauce this weekend and was going to try alter it, so as to reduce the ketchup flavor, but thought I'd fish for some ideas here first.  I normally use Heinz Ketchup, so maybe I'll use Hunts or an organic store brand. 

  Any suggestions are welcomed, thanks.  Matt C.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Aug 1, 2011)

Try an off brand


----------



## roller (Aug 1, 2011)

Does the recipe call for a certain brand of Ketchup..what is it that you do not like about it...Try making your on.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 2, 2011)

Instead of heating it on the stove, try putting it in the smoker for about 4 hours when your smoking something else.


----------



## bigeyedavid (Aug 2, 2011)

Try adding more brown suger


----------



## eman (Aug 2, 2011)

I have never made jeffs sauce, but when i make different sauces i find yellow mustard is a great thing to cut tomatoe or too sweet w/o giving the sauce to much of a vinegar twang.


----------



## melleram (Aug 2, 2011)

molasses is the key to all store bought sauces.  If you want to make a sauce that is anything like store bought sauce you will need molasses.

That being said What I do now is buy sauces from the store and experiment with adding and mixing (beer, honey, rubs, vinegar). 

Cheaper in the long run and the end product is usually awesome


----------



## triplebq (Aug 2, 2011)

Just use a little less and instead use tomato paste .. It will change your flavor profile alot but keep the basic reciepe in tact for the volume ( amount of serv ings )  .ode the record Del Monte works great for this .


----------



## mattcesq (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks for all the help. For the sauce I am making this weekend, I will use a generic ketchup.  If that doesn't help, I will cut some ketchup out and use Del Monte tomato paste.  I never thought about smoking the sauce, but that sounds like a good idea for the future too.  Thanks again.  I'll tell you how it turns out.  Matt


----------

